
NP = PSPACE - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.09562
======
robinhouston
Scott Aaronson said (in a comment on his blog), “suffice it to say my prior is
so overwhelmingly against this standing as not to be particularly interested
in spending time on it.”

I'd be willing to bet a lot of money this isn't right. It's hard to convey how
implausible it is that NP could equal PSPACE, and the proof strategy is just
“Here is an NP algorithm for a PSPACE-complete problem”. They haven't
attempted to implement the algorithm, as far as I can see. Presumably if this
claim gets enough attention, someone will go to the trouble of working out
where the mistake is in the proof.

------
sjackso
Is there a theorist who can put this into perspective? How excited should we
be?

~~~
bertiewhykovich
I'm not a theorist, but PSPACE is a superset of NP (and therefore of P). This
paper shows that there are no PSPACE problems that are not also NP problems --
intriguing, to be sure, but it doesn't seem to immediately speak to the
relationship between P and NP.

~~~
thealistra
Yes it does, because there is a proof of P /= PSPACE. So the whole paper
implies P /= NP

